# Sticky  Dog Sport Decoy Training Form



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Motivated by the responses here(from an earlier post "How far would you go") I have come up with a beta form for those interested in the improvement of dog sport. The form will allow us to compile a list of the locations (zip code) of people who wish to provide services that would make the learning process as easy as possible for people wishing to become a decoy. Once in place the network can be expanded to include continuing the improvement of decoys by getting together decoys with the closest available decoy that holds a higher level. One way to handle this information would be to generate the list of locations and services and provide this information to decoys that register for training. The decoys could then sign up for a zip code and from this we generate a request for services needed to make that happen....... 

The form is live now but please remember we will probably be tweaking it so the official collection of data will be done after everyone give the OK as to its content.

Please let me know your thoughts and comments. If the form needs to be tweaked by adding more questions .......... Any and all comments accepted with humility and appreciated.


http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dFlFUmszdEUzcHJTY3RMVFNLbHRJRVE6MA


----------



## Michael Santana (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome concept!


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

Great concept, I'm always available to help new decoys.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

My thoughts on what will make this work.

People to host seminars / training.
Decoys to train and or be trained.
People to transport decoys.
People to document training.
People to manage the process.


As a first suggestion to get the ball rolling with regards to ideas to make this work.
Our relationship is symbiotic (Decoy's / Handler's) 
Often mentioned is the catch 22 ......decoys need dogs and handlers need decoys.
Since the main problem facing dog sport in NA is the shear size. With this in mind the most cost effective way to get decoys handlers and dogs competing at high LVL III will be to transport decoys. To make this easier on them the handlers should bear the lions share of the cost. 


We could build our own bartering system
As a decoy if the system drives you 500 miles to attend a seminar / training session with a decoy with a higher rating and you attend when asked to be the trainer at a seminar / training session your attendance evens the tally.

From the handlers stand point: 3 clubs 500 miles apart, club 1 drives a decoy 500 miles to a seminar for club 2, club 2 drives their decoy 500 miles to club 3's site. club 3 drives their decoy 500 miles to club 1's site........

End result all 3 clubs have now worked with 3 decoys not 1 and all 3 decoys have worked more dogs.
As a bonus if the driver brings a couple of dogs and handlers from his/her club the numbers are even better.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Hell I will host one now. Any one in the GA Area want to learn to Decoy, give me a call. Mike and I will help you out FOR FREE!!!! Anything from protection to sleeve work we got you covered.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Matt
AWESOME
Every journey starts with one step.
Anybody want to take the second step by driving a decoy to Matt's place and train?


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

I am available for seminars during the weekends, live now in zipcode 61277, about 2 hrs West of the Quad Cities. I have 30+ years decoy experience, oringinally from Holland, trained there KNPV, still working dogs on a daily basis. for information [email protected]

""If it ain't Dutch it ain't much""
Rik Wolterbeek


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

MISTAKE!! It should be 2 hrs west of Chicago, close to the Quad Cities

""If it ain't Dutch it ain't much""
Rik Wolterbeek


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

BUMP
For dog sport i North America.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

You may also want to add a place for folks to volunteer their experienced/retired dogs for newbies to practice.
I agree! It IS a great concept!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have no problem with helping a decoy out. I also have no problem helping a handler out. All you gotta do is ask.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Craig I like what your trying to do!

I would suggest asking how many different clubs would be willing to host such a training weekend where decoys/trainers could come in and share their knowledge. Speaking for myself I would love a chance to go and see several different styles (KNPV, Schutzund, Mondio, French, PP, Police ect demonstrated.
It appears that there are a number of very knowledgable indiviuals here on the WDF that would be willing to offer their time if there were clubs willing to host such an event. 
Let me know if there is anything I could do to help you with this, I can tell you that our club in Chattanooga, TN. would be willing to host one weekend. I might be able to get a indoor facility so the weather would not be a problem.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

We'll be happy to host one as well and we have plenty of people who can help put everything together so we can have a well organized and great time. We have plenty of room for everyone so lets make this happen.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Jay,

Pick a date sometime after the new year and our club will help out with organizing this. Like I said earlier if we are worried with the weather it being winter time I can check on the inside facility I have access too.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Tom & Jay let me know what you guys come up with and where I can assist, You guys both have my number. Just let me know The only weekend I know I'm out on is the last weekend in March. We have our K9 tactical event that weekend. Other than that if I'm in town I be more than glad to give you guys a hand if you wish.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Matt Hammond said:


> Hell I will host one now. Any one in the GA Area want to learn to Decoy, give me a call. Mike and I will help you out FOR FREE!!!! Anything from protection to sleeve work we got you covered.


I'd love to practice more and get the timing and footwork down, so I can be a better decoy (training, suit, and sleeve). Where are you guys located, do you host learning seminars, and how do I sign up? Been looking for a program such as this.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Like Jay said, we would be happy to host one. Tom, we can get together with this and it sounds like Harry is in. We have plenty of people in our CSRA-Working Dog Club ( google it ) that would love to help out.

For those that don't know us, we are located in the Augusta Ga, area.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Here are the results after 7 weeks.
Plus the responses that posted but did not fill out the form.
Have to go now will post a new form for your feedback.
Thanks for your responses we might just be able to make this work
Craig

10/11/2009 18:52:07 French Ring Host a decoy seminar, Host a decoy for a seminar 46506 
10/11/2009 20:22:38 Mondioring Video tape decoy seminars 78216 
10/11/2009 20:28:26 French Ring, Schutzund Host a decoy for a seminar, Drive a decoy to a seminar, Loan or donate gear to decoy, Video tape decoy seminars, Edit video into training DVD 92840 
10/11/2009 21:09:24 French Ring, Mondioring, Schutzund, PP Host a decoy for a seminar 60520 
10/12/2009 0:03:55 French Ring, Schutzund Video tape decoy seminars 10546 
10/12/2009 9:27:31 French Ring, Schutzund, PP Host a decoy for a seminar 33470 
10/12/2009 10:27:13 French Ring, Mondioring, PP Drive a decoy to a seminar, Video tape decoy seminars, Edit video into training DVD 15003 
10/12/2009 12:35:27 Schutzund, PP Host a decoy seminar, Host a decoy for a seminar 32643 
10/12/2009 16:44:27 Schutzund Video tape decoy seminars 27714 
10/13/2009 8:11:58 Schutzund Edit video into training DVD 24101 
10/13/2009 21:55:31 French Ring, Mondioring, Schutzund, PP Host a decoy seminar, Host a decoy for a seminar, Video tape decoy seminars 30814 
11/5/2009 7:35:20 Schutzund Video tape decoy seminars, Edit video into training DVD 24101 
11/5/2009 13:25:11 Mondioring Host a decoy seminar 78245 
11/30/2009 1:21:13 French Ring, Mondioring Host a decoy for a seminar 95680 
11/30/2009 15:44:59 French Ring, Mondioring Host a decoy seminar, Drive a decoy to a seminar 84065 
12/2/2009 20:35:09 Mondioring Edit video into training DVD 1081


----------



## Lukasz J. Trzebinski (Jul 21, 2009)

Too bad there is no one from CT or the surrounding area, I would love to learn how to become decoy. BTW I think this is great idea.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We would be up to traveling if need be.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Lukasz J. Trzebinski said:


> Too bad there is no one from CT or the surrounding area, I would love to learn how to become decoy. BTW I think this is great idea.



Lukasz

If you go to the following link and select Clubs you will find 2 clubs in your area.
Feel free to contact either club to set up a time to come see what French Ring is all about.
http://frenchringsport.com/

The two clubs in your area are:
New England RingSport Club
52 West Grove Street
Middleboro, MA 02346
Contact: Robert Solimini
Email: [email protected]
508.947.6111


and


***Rochambeau Dog Sport Club***
241 RT 6 Andover CT,06232
Contact; Scott Beebe
Email: [email protected]


​


----------



## Lukasz J. Trzebinski (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks I will def. do that. 




Craig Wood said:


> Lukasz
> 
> If you go to the following link and select Clubs you will find 2 clubs in your area.
> Feel free to contact either club to set up a time to come see what French Ring is all about.
> ...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Lukasz J. Trzebinski said:


> Too bad there is no one from CT or the surrounding area, I would love to learn how to become decoy. BTW I think this is great idea.


 
There is a club in Andover
** Renaissance Ring Club
Andover, CT 
Contact: Jacqueline Tew
[email protected]
(860) 430-1228
http://members.cox.net/renaissancering

I'm not sure what the surrounding area is, but a full list of clubs can be found at http://www.ringsport.org/clublist.php


----------



## Raul Octaviani (Nov 11, 2009)

Lukasz,

There are several dog sport clubs in CT and MA. I personally train in Andover, CT. If you are interested in learning French Ring Sport training and decoy work feel free to email me [email protected]. There are many opportunities for up and coming decoys.

Thanks,
Raul


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

My thoughts were to try and schedule somthing the first part of February, but I'm really open to just about any date you guys want to try. We need to decide just were we want to hold this event then find out who would be willing to come to demonstate the sport they are involved in.
I just think it would be really cool to have a weekend where decoys/trainers from the different sports come together and show off their style of training, hell it would be a great opportunity just to meet people here from this forum.
Think of it like a sport dog trade show, trying to build interest in the sport your involved with but getting the chance to check out others.

So what we need is indiviuals from these different sports to volunteer to come:
Mondio, French Ring, PSA, KNPV, APPWD, SDA, PoliceK9, Schutzund and any other I'm missing.

Let's start the list!


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Raul Octaviani said:


> Lukasz,
> 
> There are several dog sport clubs in CT and MA. I personally train in Andover, CT. If you are interested in learning French Ring Sport training and decoy work feel free to email me [email protected]. There are many opportunities for up and coming decoys.
> 
> ...


 i live in westchester ny,, and would love to learn how to be a decoy for ring..i think im about 2 hours out from andover ct. but i have no problem making that trip..


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i am not currently affiliated with any dog sport but would come to one of these anytime if it was within a six hour drive of richmond, va. 

I wouldn't be opposed to flying somewhere and staying for a weekend but i'd have to know well ahead of time to get the work situation under control beofre taking off to get bit by dogs for a few days. 

I would love to learn decoy skills. this is a great idea.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

chris haynie said:


> i am not currently affiliated with any dog sport but would come to one of these anytime if it was within a six hour drive of richmond, va.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to flying somewhere and staying for a weekend but i'd have to know well ahead of time to get the work situation under control beofre taking off to get bit by dogs for a few days.
> 
> I would love to learn decoy skills. this is a great idea.


Chris,
You're welcome to come to my place anytime you want, I'm about 4 hours North of downtown Richmond. In fact we are having a big group for training on the 19th of Dec. and you're welcome to come in early on Friday and stay until Sunday if you would like. We will have a good selection of dogs to work from puppies all the way to Ring 3 Selectifs dogs, as well as 2 or 3 other decoys! I have a bunk house at my facility, and you're welcome to stay here, or there are several hotels within 20 minutes. Let me know if you are interested


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Tom Cawood said:


> My thoughts were to try and schedule somthing the first part of February, but I'm really open to just about any date you guys want to try. We need to decide just were we want to hold this event then find out who would be willing to come to demonstate the sport they are involved in.
> I just think it would be really cool to have a weekend where decoys/trainers from the different sports come together and show off their style of training, hell it would be a great opportunity just to meet people here from this forum.
> Think of it like a sport dog trade show, trying to build interest in the sport your involved with but getting the chance to check out others.
> 
> ...


 
Tom I like that idea. IMO, you can learn from alot of people who are involved in alot of different dog sports. In fact, I picked up a couple of things from you last weekend just by watching how you worked one dog and something else on handling skills while I was decoying one of yours. I really think that to get better as a trainer and a helper you have to be open minded and willing to shamelessly steal techniques and tips from others LOL. Who knows, if this works out it could turn into an annual event. Something like this would be great for everybody.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If anyone is reasonably close to Rick's place and wants to learn to decoy, this is a good place to go that I will recommend.

He has multiple dogs, and I had a great time when I went. He is a very generous host, even to Vegans.

I will not be able to go to the December group, but I think you guys closer than me should.


----------



## Tom Cawood (Feb 3, 2008)

Jeff,

Were talking about February not December! Hell we've got to get you to come east so that you can bust Mike Suttles balls a little more.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Suttle is such an easy target. I have been looking for an anvil to bring with me. I need to start saving $$$ to go to France this spring to watch the selectiffs and the Championship.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

my work shit is off the wall through the rest of the holiday shopping season but i will be heading up to ricks place after new years. then ya'll can see some vids n pics of his dogs knockin me on my ass.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

generous to vegans? WTF i usually throw bacon grease and duck fat at them while ranting about amino acids and proteins.


----------



## Ashley McNamara (Feb 9, 2011)

*7M/O Show Line GSD Bitch for sale*

No adds posted without proper intro in the Member's bio forum AND get permission to post the add in the correct forum.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: 7M/O Show Line GSD Bitch for sale*



Ashley McNamara said:


> Black & red, female, 7 months old, European import, heavy bone, good temperament, shots up to date, A.K.C full reg as well as the Hungarian kennel club. She has basic obedience, Sit, down, stay, drop it, leave it, come and place. great off leash. Loves to go on hikes and play fetch. She would be great for agility, comp obedience, show, or breading. naturally protective. Must see! email with any other Questions.
> You should prolly read the rules before you start posting and trying to sell dogs here.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Black and red. Awesome ! Great for breeding, Awesome again ! Got any video of the shitter ?? I think 50 bucks is what I bid.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Jeff,

I don't want to get in a bidding war with you over this dog, but I really want her too. $47.50 is my bid.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think I went over the house maximum for a black and red shitter. What was I thinking ????


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay, I'm glad she is selling a dog, but it did help me find this old post. Question: are you all still using the spreadsheet and contacts for decoying. I am going to my first camp next weekend and I really would like to learn from others. I would definitely be willing to help with any hosting, driving, etc in trade for training....Thanks all.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: 7M/O Show Line GSD Bitch for sale*



Ashley McNamara said:


> She would be great for agility, comp obedience, show, or *breading*. naturally protective. Must see! email with any other Questions. [email protected]


I got the deep fryer set on 400.....what parts are best for frying?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 7M/O Show Line GSD Bitch for sale*

the back legs-very tender muscle meat on the show lines


----------



## Jeff Gasaway (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: 7M/O Show Line GSD Bitch for sale*



Joby Becker said:


> I got the deep fryer set on 400.....what parts are best for frying?


I don't like breading on my dog or frog legs. Only cheesesticks 
Joby you crack me up...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley you have been sent a PM! 

Bob Scott
WDF Moderator


Post closed!


----------

